# My poodle groom for the day



## Agility Crested (Feb 6, 2010)

This is Gibbs. he is 8 mo. old and is a little brat! He is so cute! Hes olnly like 4lbs, show lines so he had great hair and structure. He is going to be an agility dog. He belings to my agility instructor. I cant wait to groom him when he know how to behave. he was tired of me messing with him by the time I got to his front legs. I tend to work from the back forward.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

he looks so cute i love the little silvers


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

OMG! He is SO freaking cute! You did a great job!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks awesome!!  Did you use clippers or scissors?


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

You did a fantastic job. The back legs look amazing. I've really struggled with them a lot. The front looks fantastic too. What a darling little face! Are you sure he didn't want to get groomed? He looks so sweet!


----------



## Agility Crested (Feb 6, 2010)

I took the body down with a blade to set the length and then scissored everything.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Beautiful! I'm a sucker for a freshly groomed, nicely shaped Toy.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a great transformation!! Lovely little tyke. Great job!


----------



## SeanandTyke (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh how cute is that little fella. Great groom you did a good job.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

What a cute little guy. She must be an NCIS fan. Great cut on him.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree with everyone else. He is beautiful. As a groomer, they are THE most difficult one--the tiny 4 lb ones. I KNOW how difficult he was to get to look that good. You have a lot of patience.


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

Beautiful grooming job! Handsome boy, too! I am jealous how the silver mini's and toys clear faster than the big ones!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Excellent job, nice looking poodle. Wish you could come and work for me.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Super cute little man! I love his face and your grooming looks very nice.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Adorable! I'm not a huge fan of grey's but his color definitely suits him, and he just looks so cute!

I would love to have Tate in a cut like this (maybe without the fluffy ears though) but I just know I would be terrible about brushing. 

You did a great job, he looks wonderful!


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

What type of brush did you use?


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh my goodness!!!! He is an absolute doll, great confirmation and you did an fantastic job on him.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Amazing transformation! He is a little doll. You must have the patience of a saint! LOL
_


----------

